# Drunk Droving Sheep



## Sheepdog (Jan 28, 2012)

This is one of my favourite Australian Artists... singing about a farmer who tries to muster (gather) his sheep whilst a little drunk... very funny... here are the lyrics and the link to the song....

http://youtu.be/ORrxXRnhW3k

Drink Droving by Tom Curtain

Old Joe was a farmer, lived off the land

Had a caloused heart and a caloused hand

Gave up on women, never wed

Gave his soul to his beer and a dog called Red


Red was fiery, young and keen

A real lunatic if you know what I mean

Worked pretty hard, loyal and true, 

When Joe got drunk, Red got confused


Get back, push in, come by, go round

Move out, get over, come here and get down 

Way back, walk in by, get out

Good dog, behind, that'l do, lie down.


Good dog Red

Let's work as a team today eh mate, a team


Mustering sheep to spray for lice

Saddlebags full of beer on ice

The day was hot, and was saddle sore

He sank a few and he sank some more


Feeling high getting close to the yard

He took another beer from his mobile bar

Joe was nearly two parts gone

This is when it all went wrong



Red..Get back, push in, come by, go round

Move out, hic, and come here and get down 

Way back, walk in, hic, get out

Good dog, behind, that'l do, lie down


 Red where are ya.. I know you're out there


Rams and ewes buzzing like flys

The mob had doubled before his eyes

Sheep going here, sheep going there

Joe didn't know and Red didn't care


Joe's pickled brain was in reverse

And just when things could get no worse

His spur got caught in the horse's mane

And upside down he tried again



(hic)Red ..Get back, push in, come by, (hic) and move out

Come here (hic) and go away, 

Lie down, get hold of him Red, (hic) get behind


Red.. that's the way, (hic)or is that just a stump... buggar it Red

Where the hell are ya..I can see two of ya, so both of ya (hic), both of ya come here eh


Where's me bloody beer (hic), stand still ya mongrel horse

Get the hell out of it where ever you are... useless dam mutt.


----------



## KDailey (Jan 28, 2012)




----------



## jd4570 (Feb 3, 2012)

That kinda sorta brought back some memories, I think.


----------

